# [SOLVED] drivers for emachines w3050



## julian2464 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am trying to find the drivers for an emachines w3050. The emachines website is of no help. anyway im pretty sure these are the drivers i need. WinXP - UDP (5.10) but when i try to download its not working for me. 

The motherboard i have is a K7MNF-64 and i also see a nforce 2 chip. any help would be apreciated thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: drivers for emachines w3050*

They are now owned by Gateway, but their support is pathetic > eMachines Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / W Series / W3050


In any case, that does appear to be an nForce 2 board. You can get the drivers from nVidia.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: drivers for emachines w3050*

I forgot, their page is messed up for those drivers.

Here> http://download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/5.10/nForce_5.10_WinXP2K_WHQL_english.exe


----------



## julian2464 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: drivers for emachines w3050*

thanks worked great.


----------

